# AND NEW WWE CHAMPION ROMAN REIGNS!!!!



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Already has twice as many title reigns as Rollins. :mj2


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice to see Cena overcome the odds, again.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't believe I completely forgot about RAW tonight :cry


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Ten years of this shite. Fitting that Philly's balls have been cut off, apparently.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Cena 2.0 no selling everything against all odds. And still Ambrose and the Uso's didn't come out to help him when the LON attacked him.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I TOLD YOU MOTHERFUCKERS IT WOULD HAPPEN TONIGHT!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So I guess Philly is off the blacklist of "cities that don't matter" since they apparently cheered for Reigns? :sip


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It took a village, or 5, but they did it. Can someone honestly tell me you couldn't put anyone in that spot? The gimmicks made that pop.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

LOL, managed to turn Philly into Reigns marks in less than a year.

Roman Empire starts now!

WE
OUTCHEA!

BELIEVE! THAT!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*How long do you honestly think Roman will be champion?*

Anyone want to put a guess as to how long he'll be the champion??


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Even though I didn't want him getting the title so quick I loved that they changed a belts hands on RAW since its been so long

Also was great having Vince back

Was a great RAW

That said curious where they go w this

Does Roman face Sheamus (and/or Brock) at Rumble to have Trips screw him and setup Trips v Roman at Mania?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

If Reigns wins a championship in a forest does anybody give a fuck?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

And in Philly of all places. I love it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROMAN REIGNS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Owens


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Eh, I ain't gonna hate. I'm no Reigns fan, but at least WWE finally had the balls to pull the trigger.

Sink or swim now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lesnar vs Reigns II confirmed? God please no.*


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

Wrestling Forum Mad as fuck that not only Roman won the belt but Philly cheered him, dem grapes be sour


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Mastodonic said:


> Ten years of this shite. Fitting that Philly's balls have been cut off, apparently.


We come full circle. Philly shitting on Reigns at the Rumble and Reigns' road to redemption* ends in Philly.

*lol


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally. About time. And also finally something that matters happened on RAW. 

Roman is the best.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

That was epic!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hell yes!!! Tonight the Roman Empire Era begins bros!!!! Roman Reigns has worked hard to fight against the odds tonight and he is finally the WWE World Heavyweight Champion for the second time and this time for good. Tonight us Reigns Empires celebrates a new era!! Believe That!!!*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly, all wrestling and BS aside. For everything Reigns has had to put up with from the fans/marks/smarks/geeks since winning the Rumble, I'm legit happy for him from a personal perspective.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

They will fuck him over next week.:lol


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Genuinely don't know what way they are gonna go with this. Who is winning the rumble now?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

HHH wants that ME at WM 32.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

I hate Roman but that was the best RAW in a LONG time

Awesome episode


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Roman is over as fuck. hahaha smarks. Even the smarkiest city cheers him. The only times he isn't cheered is at PPVs where internet fans come from miles away to visit.

Reigns = OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

God help us all.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Really liked this match. So much drama in it and glad a world title change finally happened on RAW.

I hope they don't reverse the decision or strip the title of Reigns because he punched Vince. I have a feeling they'll do that. I remember they did that to Daniel Bryan in 2013 after he 'won' the title at Night of Champions and the next night, the title becomes vacated. It was a great RAW anyway. Easily the best for this year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SummerSlam 2017, I can see the money in the bank winner getting him around that time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm surprised they did it on a Raw tbh. But yeah, congrats to the Reigns marks. Now we'll finally see him sink or swim with the belt. I'm just kinda glad they're getting it out of the way now and not holding another RTWM hostage. Think this makes the RTWM a little more interesting now too.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Peapod said:


> Genuinely don't know what way they are gonna go with this. Who is winning the rumble now?


Lesnar was always winning the Rumble.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm glad they finally gave him the belt since we were all waiting for it. Let's see how he does. Could be interesting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It was about time.

@jolly Ol' St. Chrome I see you watching this thread. You putting in DAT WORK :cudi


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Peapod said:


> Genuinely don't know what way they are gonna go with this. Who is winning the rumble now?


Brock Lesnar. And this is not a prediction, it is a spoiler.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Make Rumble be a 3 way w Roman, Sheamus and Brock

Have Trips or Vince fuck over Roman and have Brock win the belt

Then make Roman be first rumble entrant and get screwed to loose

Then Trips vs Roman at Mania


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

CoolestDude said:


> Roman is over as fuck. hahaha smarks. E*ven the smarkiest city cheers him*. The only times he isn't cheered is at PPVs where internet fans come from miles away to visit.
> 
> Reigns = OVER AS FUCK


Why would the smart fans go to a show in Philadelphia after the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know what, despite all they've done wrong with him over the past 2 years, I honestly think they might have finally woken up. They finally realized that "Hey, Roman Reigns the asskicker is over with the crowd!" So, knowing that he got over big time at TLC, they wanted to capitalize on that moment and let him win the title in a situation where he would be cheered immensely. 

Congrats WWE, you got your wish. Even though you had to throw just about everything other than the kitchen sink at the guy to get to this position, they did make it work in the end. 

Now we wait for what happens next. If they follow the same Bryan-esque storyline, Roman will be stripped of the title on the next Raw. Or HHH will want to challenge for the belt. Something will happen.

But right now, I don't mind having Reigns as champion. It's long overdue, and it was only hurting him to keep pushing it off. The best option would be to do what they did here and see if he sinks or swims.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

@Another Christmas Painkiller; We need to look into buying stronger alcohol. What should we go with next week?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Truthbetold said:


>


:delrio


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe not meant for Raw, but the ending was awesome. Do I still want to see a HHH Vs Reigns match? nah, but I am impressed at the ending of Raw.


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

:bow


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Gonna be fired for putting hands on the Boss.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Honestly, all wrestling and BS aside. For everything Reigns has had to put up with from the fans/marks/smarks/geeks since winning the Rumble, I'm legit happy for him from a personal perspective.


Exactly.

Dude has to be on cloud nine with the way that crowd reacted tonight.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

The Salt is real. LOL.
:reigns2


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Talk about anticlimactic, I mean really after all the bullshit of 2015 dealing with Reigns this is it. Now we are entering the new year clearly built to establish Reigns as the new face of the company by being champion and mostly likely beating both HHH and Lesnar between January and March.This such bad storytelling that I don't even know why they're trying. This title victory is so hallow because there is nothing special about it. When Bryan won it was special because the built up, when Lesnar won it was special because of just the sheer ass kicking he did to win, and when Seth won it was special because of the cash-in he did to win it. Reigns' victory can be defined as beating Sheamus on a episdoe of Raw in the less than a month after he won in a tournament. But of course knowing WWE they are still going find a way to fuck this up and make a possible okay situation worse by doing something stupid. Just wait till tomorrow....


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

*Got the title too soon*

Roman should've had longer being bad-guy-ish before he got the title. Now I just don't know what's gonna happen. Is he still gonna be bad-guy-ish?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> You know what, despite all they've done wrong with him over the past 2 years, I honestly think they might have finally woken up. They finally realized that "Hey, Roman Reigns the asskicker is over with the crowd!" So, knowing that he got over big time at TLC, they wanted to capitalize on that moment and let him win the title in a situation where he would be cheered immensely.
> 
> Congrats WWE, you got your wish. Even though you had to throw just about everything other than the kitchen sink at the guy to get to this position, they did make it work in the end.
> 
> ...


he still came out with that stupid shit eating smile on his face and cut a cheesy promo. That is going to be his down fall, if he doesn't stop that this.

Plus no one wanted Sheamus as champion especially smacks, lets see what happens if Reings is still cheered when he faces a heel that people give a shit about and not someone like Sheamus.

He still got zero pop when he came out for his title match. He only really got that huge pop, like last night the last 5 minutes of both shows.

He also has the fans on his side, lets just see how the WWE handles this. If they book him like Cena 2.0 he is going to go back to being booed again very quickly.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

It's honestly nice to have a face champion for once.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

No something isn't making sense, Roman winning a proper WWE title on a raw. It just doesn't make sense. I predict that Vince is going to strip him of it next week for punching him tonight.

Ehh, good job Roman.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm happy for him, I didn't expect them to give him the title on Raw tho.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am happy that they finally pulled the trigger!!! :Cocky:applause:reigns2*_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

☆Shala's Christmas Waifu Party☆;55133865 said:


> It was about time.
> 
> @jolly Ol' St. Chrome I see you watching this thread. You putting in DAT WORK :cudi


I actually haven't done anything yet lol. Still trying to get used to everything.

But yeah, for everything Roman's been through, I think he deserves this. Crowd seemed to like it too from the last bit of Raw that I watched. Little disappointed Ambrose didn't come out though. Could've had a Benoit/Eddie-like moment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Gotta admit though, p. salty over the fact Ambrose hasn't had his day yet.

:cry


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH I don't get some say haters lost. When was calling out a talent for being shitty in some regards a pre-requisite for being a hater? I am just not sold yet. Some times he gets crazy pops. Then he comes out to crickets. It is confusing. I have come to the conclusion he is the only one on the roster getting all these massive moments, and material. And being booked so strong. It defies logic. It's almost the crowd pick and chooses when to cheer him. I don't know, I don't understand what is going on lol. Did he get the title too soon? Maybe, but its better then him winning at mania.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns is the champ! Hell yeah!

"Give him any chance he'll take it. Read him any rule he'll break it. He's gonna make his dreams come true, doing it his way."


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now don't do anything stupid next week or tomorrow night and strip him.

Good for Roman; he earned it. Believe...THAT.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

They actually made raw seem important tonight. Cool that they made a title change on raw


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If WWE wants to do them, but still show love to the hardcore fans that feel jaded and overlooked they have Bryan surprise win the Rumble.

Wrestlemania is a draw, Bryan is a draw, the part timers on the cards are draws, and if they continue to book Reigns like this while making the other divisions matter Reigns can possibly become the draw they want.


If JBL and the wrestling gods are listening hopefully WWE keeps this up.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It was bound to happen eventually. They literally gave him every opportunity to get over. The return of Mr. McMahon stunk of desperation but it did work for tonight.

Now that he has the ball, can he run with it?


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

*Congrats Roman*

I for one am looking forward to this reign, every reign you have, and your future...its the brightest.

I hope you walking into Mania and retain against whomever you face..hope its a reign that will be talked about for years to come. Believe that

As for your haters Jesus you all don't need Jesus you all need your momma's to comfort you and so you can cry like a bitch..for the next ten years ahahaha or so oops


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose and Reigns won the tag titles next week tbh.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

lol they just reversed everything they did last night. Beater of worlds? No. Overcomer of odds? Yes.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Finally, after all this time.:rusevyes:rusevyes :dance:dance :dance 

How appropriate that he won it while getting cheered in fucking Philadelphia. The same damn place he was booed out of the building when his big push began.

What an incredible moment.
roud roud roud


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

I would have rathered him getting screwed by Vince, then getting mad and destroys his ass.

But well, at least the crowd was happy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Spidey said:


> So I guess Philly is off the blacklist of "cities that don't matter" since they apparently cheered for Reigns? :sip


I'm waiting. Seriously, do the "salty, self important" smarks of Philly now have credibility because they got behind Vince's biggest pet project? The world needs to know. :sip


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

Perhaps. But I know one thing for sure, after he won the belt he should've had her little girl come up with him in the ring and celebrated along. Then he wouldve invited several fans in the ring to join him, Roman drops his pants and demands from them, "Suck my World Title dick!" One goes for the shaft, the other the balls and his little watches and roots him on to cum.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sink or swim now for the chosen one.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

A year ago was too soon. Right now they literally did not have a singe star in the WWE. They need anyone right now.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns is the WWE Champion and Dean Ambrose is the IC Champion. THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!

Roman Reigns is over and you could BELIEVE THAT!!!!



> Smarkypants: BUT, BUT REINZ IZ WORSD WRESTLER EVAR HE NO DEZERV HE SHIT... HE LUKY!!!


Oh just shut the hell up, already!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The ''Roman Empire'' thing was completely and utterly ruined by that user ''Roman Empire''. You guys should stop using that.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Building one new star. 

Needs to be an image made of the entire undercard holding up a pedestal on which Roman stands tall.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Peapod said:


> Genuinely don't know what way they are gonna go with this. Who is winning the rumble now?


:brock4:lelbrock


----------



## Sthenio (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't get it?

If Vince's stipulation was that if Roman didn't win the title, he'd be fired... Then why did he distract the ref? League of Nations comes out, hoofs Regins. He wins by DQ. Shaemus retains. Reigns gone. Blip.

Heck, throw Shaemus a chair or hock a brick at Reigns. Do *something* to get your boy disqualified. And get Reigns out.

For the chairman of the company, he's not very bright.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You better believe it :thecause*



Spidey said:


> So I guess Philly is off the blacklist of "cities that don't matter" since they apparently cheered for Reigns? :sip


*I mean when the same people who whine about that say the south doesn't matter, I really don't care :frankielol*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

And Zero fucks were given on social media


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> * I really don't care :frankielol*


Your obsession with negative reps says otherwise. At least be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Finally, after all this time.:rusevyes:rusevyes :dance:dance :dance
> 
> How appropriate that he won it while getting cheered in fucking Philadelphia. The same damn place he was booed out of the building when his big push began.
> 
> ...


If the ratings are decent for the 3rd hour it might be the perfect time to pull the "I was with Reigns from the beginning" fan shit :lol


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

The bible can cure my homosexuality.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Your obsession with negative reps says otherwise. At least be honest.


Takes one to know one. Revenge rep rejoiner. :troll


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Reigns, bitches!! You haters sound pathetic. Build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Latino Heathen said:


> The Salt is real. LOL.
> :reigns2


We got plenty of fresh water in the Roman Empire for them, brother :drose


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Takes one to know one. Revenge rep rejoiner. :troll


Translate that for me. Quickly, now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mastodonic said:


> Your obsession with negative reps says otherwise. At least be honest.





FriedTofu said:


> Takes one to know one. Revenge rep rejoiner. :troll


Alright let's chill guys. :woah

Go to Rants if you want to continue feuding.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sthenio said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> If Vince's stipulation was that if Roman didn't win the title, he'd be fired... Then why did he distract the ref? League of Nations comes out, hoofs Regins. He wins by DQ. Shaemus retains. Reigns gone. Blip.
> 
> ...


If Reigns wins by DQ he still won the match thus he would keep his job. You're over thinking it. real life semantics vs TV doesn't work.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Are the Bandwagoners happy now?

Wait until your *second* favourite gets buried by the mighty Roman Empire.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Building one new star.
> 
> Needs to be an image made of the entire undercard holding up a pedestal on which Roman stands tall.


Your tears....taste wonderful. Let's hear more. Come on. I love it


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll give credit where it's due. I thought Vince McMahon was senile and didn't have it anymore but he squeezed out the last bit of juice he had and put over Roman Reigns. The McMahon's (even Stephanie emasculating him), put Reigns over. And in Philly. They got the most hardcore fans to care. I've grown up with these folks with a hard edge but Roman finally got his respect. I wanted a heel turn but I'll take an ass kicking Reigns. The Champ has been christened. For one night at least, it all came together.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

No. Shame-us should have had a 24 hour reign. He had it too long


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Random Reigns said:


> Your tears....taste wonderful. Let's hear more. Come on. I love it


Well, at least you didn't just post a picture of salt or something. I love it too! Let's love together!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Alright let's chill guys. :woah
> 
> Go to Rants if you want to continue feuding.


Nah I'm chill. I just negged him because he was basically in every thread after the show trolling and got a random neg on a random post of mine. And then saw him attempting to act above that pettiness in here. Was just having some fun pointing it out to him.


----------



## cmwrestling (Sep 7, 2015)

I think he'll loose it at either the Rumble or the ppv after with hhh costing hin the title which will set up hhh v reigns at mania, 

That match is defo happening


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Nah I'm chill. I just negged him because he was basically in every thread after the show trolling and got a random neg on a random post of mine. And then saw him attempting to act above that pettiness in here. Was just having some fun pointing it out to him.


No, you're not chill. At least be honest with yourself.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Nah I'm chill. I just negged him because he was basically in every thread after the show trolling and got a random neg on a random post of mine. And then saw him attempting to act above that pettiness in here. Was just having some fun pointing it out to him.


Fair enough, but this thread's about Reigns winning the title, not about each other's rep lol.



Sasha Fierce said:


> I'll give credit where it's due. I thought Vince McMahon was senile and didn't have it anymore but he squeezed out the last bit of juice he had and put over Roman Reigns. The McMahon's (even Stephanie emasculating him), put Reigns over. And in Philly. They got the most hardcore fans to care. I've grown up with these folks with a hard edge but Roman finally got his respect. I wanted a heel turn but I'll take an ass kicking Reigns. The Champ has been christened. For one night at least, it all came together.


Oh hey, you're back.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm wet.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool! Now he doesn't have to win the Royal Rumble. Happy that he found a silver lining and has become enjoyable to watch over the last two days. Hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He was cheered? Awesome.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

It makes sense having him win it tonight. You couldn't possibly have his side-kick hold a belt without him holding the biggest belt.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Fair enough, but this thread's about Reigns winning the title, not about each other's rep lol.


Oh well, I enjoyed the match and the crowd seem genuinely please he won the title. It was like watching the Rock kicking out of all the finishers and a few chairshots by Austin at mania 17, except the babyface won tonight because there wasn't a multiple chairshot beating.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Mifune Jackson said:


> Cool! Now he doesn't have to win the Royal Rumble. Happy that he found a silver lining and has become enjoyable to watch over the last two days. Hope he can keep it up.


Nah Brock is winning the Rumble and there you go


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

Not directed at you OP, but so many idiots on here were practically _begging_ for this last night, now they're complaining just like I said they would. As a Reigns hater, I'm really gonna enjoy the next week.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

I'm glad they did not drag it out and just got it over and done with, I give it a short while before fans are sick of him as champion


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Well that didn't take long for them to put the title on him. Dammit.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just re watched it and man it was awesome


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brock winning the Rumble would be extremely anti-climatic. And fuck having the same exact ME two years in a row ut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"YOU DESERVE IT!" chants after the show. I was told northeast crowds matter more than everyone else, so that means Roman's OVER AS FUCK :woo*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676628889150627840


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"You deserve it" roud :banderas

edit: Ninjad by BBR, but :banderas nonetheless


----------



## Sthenio (Sep 23, 2014)

☆Shala's Christmas Waifu Party☆;55139761 said:


> Brock winning the Rumble would be extremely anti-climatic. And fuck having the same exact ME two years in a row


Corporate Cena vs Reigns at Mania!

Now Reigns is the new Cena, can we please do something interesting with the old Cena? I really want to see these two fued, it'll be interesting to see who WWE puts over.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose and Reigns won the tag titles next week tbh.


I was just thinking today, Ambrose/Reigns is like the 2015 version of Michael/Diesel especially if the get the tag team titles as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> I was just thinking today, Ambrose/Reigns is like the 2015 version of Michael/Diesel especially if the get the tag team titles as well.


Which I'd be fine with if it led to Ambrose having his "boyhood dream" moment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I just hope Vince learns from everything that's been happening with John Cena for the last 10 years. Keep Roman interesting & don't turn him into Cena 2.0 (like he almost did at times, which is the one thing I can agree with the Reigns haters for).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676615310779154433
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676272164081967104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676638162513477632









*Word!*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

You know what? I'm genuinely happy that Reigns has won the belt and want him to keep it up to Mania. TLC was the big turning point with his more aggressive side, I've warmed to Reigns over the last year and him winning the title was a great moment to be honest, RAW was Awesome, I can't believe I'm saying that. There's some unpredictability again with Reigns as Champion, the Royal Rumble has more potential candidates, I just hope they don't strip Reigns of the belt next week, let him have a run with it now, see how he does.

WWE just need to let him be more unscripted when he talks, some good booking and he'll be alright. Also it's key that they don't make the same mistake they made with Cena, don't build Reigns as an underdog who never actually looks in peril because that's no how underdog booking works. Reigns doesn't need to overcome the odds all the time since that what ruined Cena and just made nearly all his matches predicable.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, his promos were still terrible, but his badass antics from TLC was getting him consistent pops so they pulled the trigger. What happens when that wears off? Glad he finally has the title, hope he keeps it and we don't have to go through more of this chasing the title bullshit.

Lmao at Triple H getting his ass handed to him and Reigns getting rewarded with a title shot.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Reigns has won me over. There I said it.


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/676625120207638528

Let's not forget!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Which I'd be fine with if it led to Ambrose having his "boyhood dream" moment.


I did enjoy Dean's moment at TLC. I didn't watch it live but saw the celebration. I agree with Vince Russo that Dean needed another moment on RAW. 

Against my better judgment, I think the WWE has turned a corner. At least going into the Royal Rumble. Dean and Kevin's IC battle really heated up tonight. It's a testament to Dean being a strong babyface that Owens was booed even though most fans cheer his antics. I'm hoping Dean/Owens becomes a priority feud.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

That is all.

- Vic


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome, just...WOW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose and Reigns won the tag titles next week tbh.





Asmodeus said:


> I was just thinking today, Ambrose/Reigns is like the 2015 version of Michael/Diesel especially if the get the tag team titles as well.




















18:24


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> That is all.
> 
> - Vic


*Roman Reigns is the World Wrestling Federation Entertainment Heavyweight Winged-Eagle Champion, somewhere in an airport!*










lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *"YOU DESERVE IT!" chants after the show. I was told northeast crowds matter more than everyone else, so that means Roman's OVER AS FUCK :woo*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676628889150627840


I'm happy he won it tonight and as you may or may not have realized, I've been very critical of Reigns in the past. 

What he can do, he does really well, but everything else is just unnecessary pain when they attempt to turn him into something he is not. 

Personally, tonight, I really enjoyed the show and I popped at the title win. It was good storytelling all around. When they can flip it so that Reigns is getting popped in Philly in the space of two days, then you really realize just how fucked up the show has been now for months and even years. 

I remember outlining a whole scenario on how I thought Reigns could get over at Mania against Lesnar and every single time I've tried to garner some hope towards his push I've just been slapped in the face. 

I'm never going to be his number one fan but I have always said that he should be piss easy to get over. Yes, it requires gimmicks etc to compensate for the lack of natural mic ability but so what? 

Guys like Batista had it given to them when they were booked appropriately. The whole roster has been booked like shit and I can only hope this is the beginning of a new chapter for the rest of the roster as well as Reigns. 

I have no qualms over him being the top guy as long as they write to his strengths and maintain a good supporting cast. This will be essential to long term success for the company. 

Positive steps have been taken. I hope they can maintain and surpass the quality level they have achieved these past two nights.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676632379738497024
Part of his speech after RAW

*Roman Reigns Won Over Fans Before Winning WWE Championship*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alfredk...on-over-fans-before-winning-wwe-championship/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676625108048461824


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *"YOU DESERVE IT!" chants after the show. I was told northeast crowds matter more than everyone else, so that means Roman's OVER AS FUCK :woo*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676628889150627840


:mark: :mark: :mark: "You Deserve It" Chants in Philly! Survivor Series was so tainted, I wasnt happy. They were booing, he was crying. it was all fucked up. Tonight really felt like this man WON. He won over the audience! It feels like THAT journey for him was as big as the title chase and it all came together beautifully tonight in PHILLY of all places. They embraced him from start to finish and he got the special moment hes been chasing all year. 

*Thanking The Fans*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676632379738497024*Live Reaction*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676616940023095296


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Snake Plissken said:


> You know what? I'm genuinely happy that Reigns has won the belt and want him to keep it up to Mania. TLC was the big turning point with his more aggressive side, I've warmed to Reigns over the last year and him winning the title was a great moment to be honest, RAW was Awesome, I can't believe I'm saying that. There's some unpredictability again with Reigns as Champion, the Royal Rumble has more potential candidates, I just hope they don't strip Reigns of the belt next week, let him have a run with it now, see how he does.
> 
> WWE just need to let him be more unscripted when he talks, some good booking and he'll be alright. Also it's key that they don't make the same mistake they made with Cena, don't build Reigns as an underdog who never actually looks in peril because that's no how underdog booking works. Reigns doesn't need to overcome the odds all the time since that what ruined Cena and just made nearly all his matches predicable.


:clap

My thoughts exactly. I wasn't digging Reigns' character or how they were booking him. And no, I don't think inserting Vince McMahon changed anything for me. But they did something right in showing Reigns that he cared, and that gave fans reason to care. Something they did a poor job of during that run between MITB '14 and WM 31. I mostly like that now we won't get an otherwise predictable do-over of this year's RTWM for Reigns only with him winning the belt at WM rather than losing it to Rollins.

I reserve the right to change my mind if they decide to make Lesnar win the Rumble and have a rematch with the roles reversed. I don't care to see that matchup happen a second time. But now I'm curious to see who will win the Rumble now that it won't be Reigns. Still hoping for a champion vs. champion main event, with my boy Ambrose taking the Rumble. But I know it's a longshot.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Telos said:


> :clap
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I wasn't digging Reigns' character or how they were booking him. And no, I don't think inserting Vince McMahon changed anything for me. But they did something right in showing Reigns that he cared, and that gave fans reason to care. Something they did a poor job of during that run between MITB '14 and WM 31. I mostly like that now we won't get an otherwise predictable do-over of this year's RTWM for Reigns only with him winning the belt at WM rather than losing it to Rollins.
> 
> I reserve the right to change my mind if they decide to make Lesnar win the Rumble and have a rematch with the roles reversed. I don't care to see that matchup happen a second time. But now I'm curious to see who will win the Rumble now that it won't be Reigns. Still hoping for a champion vs. champion main event, with my boy Ambrose taking the Rumble. But I know it's a longshot.



Ambrose vs Reigns at WM for the World Title would be fantastic, I'm in agreement about Lesnar, really don't want the Rumble being wasted on him, time for a fresh WM Main Event. Ambrose and Reigns need a longer match than the one we got last month.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Wrestling Forum Mad as fuck that not only Roman won the belt but Philly cheered him, dem grapes be sour


Not mad at all, about damn time they quit pussing out and pulled the trigger already, time to sink or swim. We'll see what he's got, I fucking loved the ending to TLC, and was ready to "Believe" but they cut the balls off him all last night on Raw, and had him go back to corny joke Roman which I didn't like. The spear he landed for the finish was badass, and I got a good lol at Cole actually saying the phrase "HE OVERCAME ALL THE ODDS!" 

Like I said sink or swim time, it's on him now, if he stays with the badass assassin from TLC then I'm a fan, he keeps up with the ridiculous jokes and referring to another dudes balls as fruits or vegetables, then he can fuck right off.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I am the #1 skeptic, and wasn't sold on Roman, I knew he had look at would get over, but didn't think he would evolve. My only thing I had against him at TLC was "yeah great but things have been like this, this and that, and they probably won't change"......Well it changed, and changed again, for the good.

I might look at him as a Umaga/Goldberg mix, but at end of the day, both held belts, and highly popular wrestlers. Having skills never kept Cena or Goldberg from rising to the top of their respected companies.


But, I believe it, and I'll bank on it. I am 99.9% sure that is the best RAW we have had since WWE Network happened. Had you put the tag team belt match from last night into Tonight's show, I would have no problem calling it the greatest RAW of all time. (even the ring side commentators did a decent job).

I'm a happy camper, and will give Roman his dues, I won't judge him for anything he has done prior to TLC.

P.S. The 1 thing I asked for, was for McMahon to come out to RAW and tell me things are going to change and I would support WWE blindly like I did since since my return in the 2010's. Because of tonight, I will keep my promise. Change is Change, and we got great change. Even if I hated on Roman, I hated on Cena worst, and in all 2015, I said "I'll take Roman as champ if it means Cena isn't a champ".


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Wasn't expecting them to put the belt on Roman so quickly, but unpredictability is one ingredient WWE sorely needs right now. As long as they keep Roman as a badass face rather than a carbon-copy of Cena, he'll only get better.

Assuming they don't screw him out of the title next week, this just about confirms Lesnar as the winner of the Rumble. Could be Cena too, but I'm still convinced he'll be facing Undertaker.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

@simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd @Triple-B @Genesis 1.0 & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]

Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.
:ti2


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Raised an eyebrow waiting for the big screwjob to happen when he won. Show ended and I felt pleased with it. Well booked, side from the bullcrap superman booking. Though I believe part of the credit should be shared with those involved with the match, Vince especially.

To me, this will be Roman's biggest test; his make or break on whether he is *the* guy. And by that, I mean making the content work no matter how shitty it is. Sink or swim time. Though even if he fails, at least he's officially established as a top star.

Just wish this wasn't at the expense of other superstars. No one else feels credible anymore, nor seen as Reigns' equal except for the likes of Cena or Lesnar.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my house gets crushed by a meteor so I don't have to live through the Roman Empire.


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my house gets crushed by a meteor so I don't have to live through the Roman Empire.


Seems like it would be easier to just not watch than wish death upon yourself.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

The year started and ended worse .. 
But i can´t see him holding the title until mania.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Eh, who really cares? The WWE title is just a meaningless prop anyway. But I guess well done Roman, let's hope you sort those ratings out, your fans put a lot of pressure on your predecessors to save the ratings, now it's your turn.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BtheChristmasSlayer said:


> _*Roman Reigns has worked hard to fight against the odds tonight*_


Not sure if trolling or not..


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *"YOU DESERVE IT!" chants after the show. I was told northeast crowds matter more than everyone else, so that means Roman's OVER AS FUCK :woo*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676628889150627840


This is the same town that started this whole booing thing for him. This is some hilarious shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like it will be Reigns/Brock II at WM. Said that months ago.

Didn't expect to read that Reigns is the champion this morning. Let's hope they book it right eh.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not even mad, about time they gave him the title. Now we see if he sinks or swims...don't fuck this up WWE.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

:eyeroll At least he won't win the rumble again now! But it does mean this man will.....















:cena4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that footage of Dean and the Usos celebrating with Roman after Raw ended <3 The group hug they give him where they all basically just tackle him is just too cute and awesome. Also Dean looks really really good there, in his hoodie and leather jacket, plus I love his shoes lol :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sincerely hope that raw ratings will hit a new low in near future.

#RIPWWE 
#FuckRomanReings 
#CancerEmpire 
#SaveUsCena


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

CoolestDude said:


> Roman is over as fuck. hahaha smarks. Even the smarkiest city cheers him. The only times he isn't cheered is at PPVs where internet fans come from miles away to visit.
> 
> Reigns = OVER AS FUCK


Jesus cool your jets he got a pop when no one expected him to win, the rest of the night the crowd was dead to him.... Come back and let's talk in a couple of months


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

My worst nightmare has come fruitation I'm really glad I'm not watching this shit now I have to see Brock Vs Reigns with Reigns winning my God I am done goodbye WWE Adios peace I'm out.


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.


And to think I was almost not going to watch raw this week.


:dance2:woo:cheer:cheer:cheer:dance:bird:homer6:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin :flairdance:YES:Will:jaydance4

PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!! :reigns2


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Redzero said:


> And Zero fucks were given on social media


Find that silver lining, make yourself feel better.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I also want to point out that this was the first time in years that I'm mad for missing Raw. I missed Vince coming back, Roman givibg Steph the "still pretty look" after her slaps, Fight Owens Fight came back, and the night ended with Roman being hoisted up on the Uso's shoulders with the WWE Title.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

My biggest thing:

-You beat up your boss, tell off the daughter of the owner of company, and tell the owner he has no balls.....


Just like last month "ROMAN, back of the line buddy....but your in a tournament for the title and your match starts now"....

There was literally ZERO time between "being back of line" and being in title tournament. I mean I like how it played out on RAW, but looking at WWE's creative's track record, without McMahon I don't think this will last. Is Stephanie just gonna show up and not throw like a Fatal 4 Way at him for the Title every show til he loses!?! Authority is obviously going to target him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well congratulations to Reigns! I'll be patient and won't criticise the direction until after the RR. If we're getting Reigns/Brock II or Reigns/HHH for the title, I won't be watching this year, but if we get Reigns/Bryan II I'll be stoked. It will be interesting to see if this title win pops a big rating next week.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Lesnar vs Reigns II confirmed? God please no.*


I can picture HHH and Stephanie coming back with this as a "payback" for Roman Reigns. 


But it will be just another odds for Roman to overcome. :reigns2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.


Alright! This is a cause for celebration!!!

If you go onto Facebook and go to a lot of wrestling related pages, you'd see a lot of people hailing Roman Reigns. Everyone seems to be happy, well, of course, you've got the bitter and the haters, but for most of them, they're screaming: "You Deserved It!" Even the Philly crowd cheered him on. ROMAN REIGNS IS HERE TO STAY!!!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Eh good for him I guess. :shrug:shrug


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Utterly baffling and stupid decision.


..to do it last night and not at the Rumble.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

simonitro said:


> Alright! This is a cause for celebration!!!
> 
> If you go onto Facebook and go to a lot of wrestling related pages, you'd see a lot of people hailing Roman Reigns. Everyone seems to be happy, well, of course, you've got the bitter and the haters, but for most of them, they're screaming: "You Deserved It!" Even the Philly crowd cheered him on. ROMAN REIGNS IS HERE TO STAY!!!


It won't last because his booking is the same. Fans will be sick of him again in a month. Especially when it looks like he will continue to get alot of mic time. Also he can't feud with Sheamus(who nobody likes) forever.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

haribo said:


> Utterly baffling and stupid decision.
> 
> 
> ..to do it last night and not at the Rumble.


Lulz, have you saw those ratings? That's why Vince came back _and_ they had a title change on RAW.

And it was great. The Rumble sells itself.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

And the roman reigns marks flooding the site. Like a storm at sea.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Well done, Roman. I don't care whether it was the booking, I popped and I was damn happy for him. 



He is good.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

That was a damn strong booking Reigns received last night. Nice moment for Roman and let's hope that they won't do Reigns vs Sheamus singles match at the Rumble because it could get the same reaction that Cena vs Orton got in 2014. Hopefully Reigns vs Hunter feud continues because that will be intense.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

You will be bored to death by this walking talking turd in a month, blee dat :maury


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

WWE booked this very well, so I stand corrected over expecting shite "Tater Tots" promos to contiue, for now (and lets hope for good). Roman finally gets a nice moment for himself too which is nice.

I'm either expecting him to be stripped of it and the title given to HHH as a "safety" measure until he beats HHH at/before Mania (before=going on to face Brock as champion) or else Roman holds it until Mania and has a match VS Brock or HHH where he retains.

Lets hope the good booking continues and Roman can be a solid champion.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh fuck it, Philly was hot as fuck and more importantly Sheamus ain't champion no more, I can actually deal with it for now.

Pretty much sets up Reigns vs HHH at Mania for the title I would presume?


----------



## hounted (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet moment


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why didn't they have the Uso's and Ambrose come out _during_ Raw? Would've been more apropros.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck yea. Hoping for an interesting title reign.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm just glad they finally pulled the trigger and I'd much rather see Reigns as Champion than the chaser anyway and if he sucks during his Reign, then he sucks


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Does this mean the great era of Cena is over? :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 time Champion already :reigns2

Good for Roman :eva2


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Finally, after all this time.:rusevyes:rusevyes :dance:dance :dance
> 
> How appropriate that he won it while getting cheered in fucking Philadelphia. The same damn place he was booed out of the building when his big push began.
> 
> ...


Amazing what good booking can do for someone and it only took 24 hours, these past 24 hours we've seen Reigns at his best as a singles competitor


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep I'm a happy lady this morning.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Change his gear and ring entrance and I'm all for Reigns as champion.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Roman is still plagued by the same things that people hated (still hate) him for last month. He is still terrible on the mic and still mediocre in the ring. His ring skills have just been hidden by gimmick matches, and he is being given the dreadful "authority vs XXXX" storyline. Gee I'm guessing the authority is going to come out next week on raw and proclaim they are going to make Romans life a living hell. He will probably be defending his title every night in unfair matches but guess what, Roman will overcome. And another thing about Roman, if he can't jump high enough to get both his feet up for the "drive by" move, he should stop doing it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TLC and Raw last night booked Reigns as he was supposed to be booked. It's my faith in WWE to keep him booked that way that worries me

This Reigns I have no issue with being champion, but WWe have some work to do, they got to make Reign holding the title mean a lot more, they got to keep him over, keep his mic work minimal for the love of god, while he was awesome last night there were a few moments that made me twitch it was very minor but I could be nit picking.

Roman Reigns should get the Goldberg mic time treatment from WCW, say hardly anything and just beat the shit out of people. He is a believable ass kicker, not an underdog let's keep him that way. I look forward to seeing how his title reign goes.

One thing I give super credit for (and you couldn't make this up) is the full circle booking, a city that boo'ed him out th building at the Royal Rumble earlier this year has now been won over by him, that in itself is a great wrestling story!


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Finally the most over and best ring talent is the champion! hope he will have a long and succesful reign

p.s.get over it reigns haters it's the start of a new era


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done Roman. If they keep him away from the stupid corny face booking and don't make him cut lengthy promos then he'll be fine. Impressed with him recently.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

FUCK YEAH!!!!
I am happy as FUCK but I am expecting and hoping for him to get stripped or fired next week since he hit Vince.




birthday_massacre said:


> Roman Cena 2.0 no selling everything against all odds. And still Ambrose and the Uso's didn't come out to help him when the LON attacked him.


Watch the ME of wm 30 again bruh!
Can't believe you forgot that ME as Bryan fan.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread confirms that certain people have decided they're going to hate RR no matter what. Raw & this weekends PPV were booked FUCKING BRILLIANTLY. You know why Philly ate up last nights show? Because they appreciate a well booked, well executed pro-fucking wrestling show. That's what being a fan of pro-wrestling is supposed to be. And I ain't no Reigns mark before y'all start. Not by a long shot. Frankly, if you can't appreciate a well executed wrestling show because you wanna sulk over somebody you don't like winning, then you really should spend your free time doing something else with your life.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

I don't think so. Sheamus had it too LONG tho. :mj4


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh man, you guys are gonna get sick of this crap just like everyone did with Cena. Like, its Cena but with a Samoan make over. I find it hilarious how people shit on the character of Cena, shit on how he no sells , shit on what he says in his promos yet we got the exact same guy in Roman Reigns but a significantly less talented version. It's funny how when Philly boo'ed Reigns the city doesn't matter, but now that they gave him a decent pop all of the sudden they count. People forget he came out to *no reaction* when he confronted Vince and for his match and you still think its Reigns who is over? The logic behind the match itself makes no sense , Reigns already got his rematch and he gets it by insulting Vince? What? lol I don't recall ever Austin getting title matches like that but oh well, all logic goes out the window with Reigns.


----------



## outtanowhere (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Got the title too soon*



heel_turn said:


> No. Shame-us should have had a 24 hour reign. He had it too long


That shame-us is ten times more interesting than roman reigns tho.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Got the title too soon*



almostfamous said:


> A year ago was too soon. Right now they literally did not have a singe star in the WWE. They need anyone right now.


Dean Ambrose was far more suited for the world title , he is literally better in every aspect. He gets cheered in every city he goes, everything he does gets pops and stands as the top babyface in the company yet he's the mid card champion. It shows how this company continually gets things wrong.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

I am glad they finally did it....Maybe we can move on to some different storylines besides Reigns being screwed every week......I thought it was a bit ridiculous that he took out the entire locker room to do it, but whatever.....


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> People forget he came out to *no reaction* when he confronted Vince and for his match and you still think its Reigns who is over?


Reigns has come out to some modest pops quiet a few times this year, but by the end of many matches, he has the crowd in the palm of his hand. 

Solid ringwork/psychology the crowd buys into. No need to hate. 



> The logic behind the match itself makes no sense , Reigns already got his rematch and he gets it by insulting Vince?


Sheamus played the overly confident heel with a stable behind him to get the match, and Vince (and the massive heat he carries with fans) was there to screw Reigns since HHH was attacked. It was solid storytelling. Best in along time.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking forward to Roman's reign. Maybe he'll be the first champion since Brock without terrible booking. I hope so.


----------



## Conorhouston (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: Got the title too soon*

I think way to soon, Hate seeing a title change (world) this close to WM, for me Sheamus could have built this up to the obvious WM match 


I think they could have booked this so much better


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.


And at the end of a good Raw too, and getting cheered in Philly. Not too bad.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats To Reigns


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.


We outchea!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Think we'll have Reigns as Champion well past Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> Reigns has come out to some modest pops quiet a few times this year, but by the end of many matches, he has the crowd in the palm of his hand.
> 
> Solid ringwork/psychology the crowd buys into. No need to hate.
> 
> ...


Pointing out inconsistencies and using logic and reason makes me a hater? That's just a lame way to try to win an argument. 

Just re-watch his entrances on both the situations I said. No reaction. I wont deny that in some areas he has come out to solid reactions, of course. I'd be lying if I suggested otherwise. However,80-90% of the time he gets boo'ed or no reaction and that's not the sign of a good babyface or the right guy to be leading your company. Most of the time he gets cheered is clearly from the female audience in attendance , while I'm not saying they don't count but I don't see how people can just rejected a certain city purely because they didn't like the reaction he got but only choose to talk about the rare instances he gets cheered for. 

Vince got insulted and made the match. Plain and simple. Reigns already lost in his rematch and gets another one . It's already gotten into Cena terroirty of illogical championship matches. And I've said it many times, I'm sick of Cena and I'm sick of his attempted clones. That isn't a way to book any guy, let alone go out of your way to make as many people look bad as possible . I'd say this about *anyone* who became Super Cena 2.0. I don't believe in sabotaging your own product and your own roster just to make *one* guy look good. 

Also, Vince McMahon got a huge pop more than once lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the winners circle, Roman. That's 2 out of 5 established. 










Wyatt, Ambrose and Owens...feel free to join at your earliest convenience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Pointing out inconsistencies and using logic and reason makes me a hater? That's just a lame way to try to win an argument.


You don't give him enough credit for his ability to work crowds. Hell, the guy had Daniel fucking Bryan drawing boo's at a point in Feb. You're argument is a mockery.



> Just re-watch his entrances on both the situations I said. No reaction.


YOU need to watch again.

Huge pop for his first entrance, even better pop and celebration for his title win.



> I wont deny that in some areas he has come out to solid reactions, of course. I'd be lying if I suggested otherwise. However,80-90% of the time he gets boo'ed or no reaction and that's not the sign of a good babyface or the right guy to be leading your company.


This is absolutely ridiculous. Point out to me just how and when the fuck he's been getting booed or no reaction, 80 to 90 percent of the time? 




> Most of the time he gets cheered is clearly from the female audience in attendance , while I'm not saying they don't count but I don't see how people can just rejected a certain city purely because they didn't like the reaction he got but only choose to talk about the rare instances he gets cheered for.


He's gotten solid fanfare all year despite being bad on the mic. It's like Batista 2.0, but a much better worker. Not Cena.



> Vince got insulted and made the match. Plain and simple.


That was the entire point of having Vince there, also to try and garner more interest in a declining product. He didn't make the match, the story as a whole did.



> Reigns already lost in his rematch and gets another one . It's already gotten into Cena terroirty of illogical championship matches


. 

How is it illogical that you're heel WWE champion is overconfident, especially with the backing of a stable, and Vince McMahon?




> I don't believe in sabotaging your own product and your own roster just to make *one* guy look good.


Lol, who has been sabotaged? Sheamus should be doing backflips and cartwheels for being in the position he is now, as compared to 2 months ago. Same for Rusev and Del Rio. What a preposterous statement on your part.

The attack on Triple H, Stephanie going crazy, Vince losing his shit and trying to pull a screwjob made it all the more better when the babyface finally captured gold after many long months of struggle to prove he belongs.

That storytelling, WWE :banderas


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ho Ho Ho Drago! said:


> Looking forward to Roman's reign. Maybe he'll be the first champion since Brock without terrible booking. I hope so.


Without Terrible booking?

This is the WWE. Did you forget? 

The only reason, imo, that he was cheered for winning the title is that he took it away from that heat-less wonder Sheamus. 

Just watch as he gets the Cena-booking that everyone will go back to wishing he lost the belt.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Well congratulations to Reigns! I'll be patient and won't criticise the direction until after the RR. If we're getting Reigns/Brock II or Reigns/HHH for the title, I won't be watching this year, but if we get Reigns/Bryan II I'll be stoked. It will be interesting to see if this title win pops a big rating next week.


A single match determines whether or not you watch a 4 hour show? That's bonkers and super markish.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Honestly, all wrestling and BS aside. For everything Reigns has had to put up with from the fans/marks/smarks/geeks since winning the Rumble, I'm legit happy for him from a personal perspective.


I have to agree with you on this one, but I have been feeling sorry for Roman since he took a proper stiff fight against Lesnar, just to be screwed over.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Walked into work like...


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

I knew he was gonna win as soon as Vinnie Mac said "if you dont win, your FIRED!"

but damn, they feed him Sheamus, Del Rio, Rusev, HHH, Vince and gave him Super-Cena type booking to get him over.

Lets see how he does in the weeks to come, he can't beat up HHH and Vince to get pop's every week. Well see how if he's over or not for good by the time Royal Rumble comes.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm happy for Roman, but all of this just doesn't feel right.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

See, I was very much looking forward to where this storyline went after the PPV on Sunday. I wondered if Reigns would get fired and make his return at the rumble, I wondered how Triple H was going to get his revenge, I wondered what other obstacles would be put in Reigns's way, and I wondered how the character Reigns portrayed at TLC would continue etc. There was a lot to think about, a lot of options I thought about as a fan, and I didn't think that they could do this wrong.

What they did do on RAW was cram about two months of storyline into one night. They had Stephanie confront Reigns like I thought she would however that's where I thought that we'd hit the pause button and continue to think about the booking, think about the way that they would set up Triple H/Reigns etc however they then brought back Mr McMahon, they had the Reigns/Vince confrontation, they had another title match, they had the McMahons do everything possible to have him lose and then fired...and then he won.

They gave the hints of an interesting storyline, had the storyline and had the feel good conclusion...before the storyline had barely started. It's like having Frodo attain the ring, form the fellowship, defeat Saruman, befriend gollum, have three battles, have gollum turn on him and then destroy the ring within five minutes of the film starting. Thats jumping the gun in a big way, and now...I'm less interested.

Sure they way Reigns won was good, I enjoyed the segment, and the crowd enjoyed the segment, but I'm not interested from this point forward. Reigns has won the big one, his loss yesterday got him frustrated, he snapped and then he won what he wanted the night afterwards. It's odd storytelling to me, and now I assume we'll be put through three months of Reigns overcoming the odds or getting beat down by the authority every week until Wrestlemania. Which isn't really something I'm interested in. I was hoping he would be fired, that he would have to fight to get back to the WWE, he would have a hot return, he would stick it to the McMahons and eventually win the title. All that has happened within a night...


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

The last two nights were well done, but WWE still have a long way to go to make up for an abysmal RTWM and an overall piss-poor 2015. Can't say I'm overwhelmingly optimistic considering their track record, but they are making steps in the right direction.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

NJ88 said:


> See, I was very much looking forward to where this storyline went after the PPV on Sunday. I wondered if Reigns would get fired and make his return at the rumble, I wondered how Triple H was going to get his revenge, I wondered what other obstacles would be put in Reigns's way, and I wondered how the character Reigns portrayed at TLC would continue etc. There was a lot to think about, a lot of options I thought about as a fan, and I didn't think that they could do this wrong.
> 
> What they did do on RAW was cram about two months of storyline into one night. They had Stephanie confront Reigns like I thought she would however that's where I thought that we'd hit the pause button and continue to think about the booking, think about the way that they would set up Triple H/Reigns etc however they then brought back Mr McMahon, they had the Reigns/Vince confrontation, they had another title match, they had the McMahons do everything possible to have him lose and then fired...and then he won.
> 
> ...


You already know what happens next.

Brock, HHH, Cena and Rock will all put Reigns over going forward before they retire in ring.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd @Triple-B @Genesis 1.0 & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.
> :ti2


Fuck the haters

Reigns for life 

Roman Empire has established.14/12/2015


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Oh man, you guys are gonna get sick of this crap just like everyone did with Cena. Like, its Cena but with a Samoan make over. I find it hilarious how people shit on the character of Cena, shit on how he no sells , shit on what he says in his promos yet we got the exact same guy in Roman Reigns but a significantly less talented version. It's funny how when Philly boo'ed Reigns the city doesn't matter, but now that they gave him a decent pop all of the sudden they count. People forget he came out to *no reaction* when he confronted Vince and for his match and you still think its Reigns who is over? The logic behind the match itself makes no sense , Reigns already got his rematch and he gets it by insulting Vince? What? lol I don't recall ever Austin getting title matches like that but oh well, all logic goes out the window with Reigns.


So we should pre hate Reigns? lol thats silly. How about we give him until the end of 2016 that will be 2 ¹/₂ years of singles Reigns before we start accusing him of never changing his character.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MY NIGGGAAAAA REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

And so begins the new reign of darkness...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> So we should pre hate Reigns? lol thats silly. How about we give him until the end of 2016 that will be 2 ¹/₂ years of singles Reigns before we start accusing him of never changing his character.


No, you shouldn't "pre hate" Reigns but you should hate the booking but for whatever reason people are being hypocritical for hating on Cena but supporting Reigns when he's the exact same . If you honestly beleive he isn't a Superman 2.0 character then you clearly haven't been paying attention. Suggesting otherwise is "silly". 

But hey, support a less talented version of Cena all you want thats fine but don't say you weren't warned .All you had to do was pay attention to the booking he's had since the Rumble 2014.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So out of curiosity, who's gonna be the new top heel?

Bray Wyatt is a jobber to the stars, no one cares about Sheamus, Kevin Owens is a midcarder, Dean Ambrose is gonna stay as Roman Reign's little buddy, & Seth Rollins is out.

So who's gonna be the guy that feuds with Roman, because WWE doesn't have a single credible heel on their roster?*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So out of curiosity, who's gonna be the new top heel?
> 
> Bray Wyatt is a jobber to the stars, no one cares about Sheamus, Kevin Owens is a midcarder, Dean Ambrose is gonna stay as Roman Reign's little buddy, & Seth Rollins is out.
> 
> So who's gonna be the guy that feuds with Roman, because WWE doesn't have a single credible heel on their roster?*


Owens and Wyatt can and should be the top two heels in the company. Rusev, Del Rio and Sheamus round out top 5.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> No, you shouldn't "pre hate" Reigns but you should hate the booking but for whatever reason people are being hypocritical for hating on Cena but supporting Reigns when he's the exact same . If you honestly beleive he isn't a Superman 2.0 character then you clearly haven't been paying attention. Suggesting otherwise is "silly".
> 
> But hey, support a less talented version of Cena all you want thats fine but don't say you weren't warned .All you had to do was pay attention to the booking he's had since the Rumble 2014.


Being booked to win clean 85% of the time, lose dirty 10% of the time, and clean 5% of the time isn't Cena booking its top tier face booking

Hogan, Savage, Warrior,Bret, HBK, Austin, Taker, Rock, Batista, Foley, Orton, Punk, Jeff, Bryan, Angle all got booked as nigh invincible when they were top 3 faces. 

This is booking 101, i'll get bored with Reigns when he bores me from staleness


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Good for Reigns. Totally expected him to be "fired" after last night, so I'm surprised that WWE took this direction.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm still slightly (slightly) shocked how so many of you have fallen for this booking, suddenly all is fine and reigns is a wrestling God...when in fact vince has just totally played you. Well enjoy your corporate champ, with no discernible character, no mic skills and limited wrestling ability. Whilst yes the booking has improved the product is still fucked.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats to Roman, well deserved. Think he holds it until after Wrestlemania.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Really happy for Roman. I've been a fan but I definitely didn't see him winning a crowd like Philly over. This really couldn't have gone any better for him and the company and it came at just the right time because they were all on life support. 

But back to RR, he absolutely deserves this and has been ready in my opinion since he impressed the hell outta me in the DB Fastlane match. Since that match he's just gotten better and better. Consistently puts on good ppv matches. Really happy for the guy. Seems like a genuinely nice guy too.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> I'm still slightly (slightly) shocked how so many of you have fallen for this booking, suddenly all is fine and reigns is a wrestling God...when in fact vince has just totally played you. Well enjoy your corporate champ, with no discernible character, no mic skills and limited wrestling ability. Whilst yes the booking has improved the product is still fucked.


What's to fall for? They give a good and interesting product and people either like it or they don't. Sunday and last night they finally gave us something really good and more important something unpredictable.


----------



## Neweinsten (Dec 15, 2015)

Awersomer.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

So long as it keeps Roman from plowing through everyone in the Royal Rumble, I'm cool with it. I'd like Kane to keep the all time elimination record for a decade at least.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mastodonic said:


> Why would the smart fans go to a show in Philadelphia after the Royal Rumble?


If that is truly what happened then WWE is on the right track. Last night was reported as being one of the largest RAW crowds in several months based on advance ticket sales. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/1214/605778/wwe-expecting-strong-raw-crowd-tonight/ If WWE truly packed a house like that with all casuals then the show will be much easier to produce and more enjoyable without the crowd trying to hijack it and ruin it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> A single match determines whether or not you watch a 4 hour show? That's bonkers and super markish.


Meh. The only active performers I care about on the main roster are Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks, and Bray Wyatt. I'd rather watch NXT, I like more wrestlers there. A WM card headlined by Reigns/Brock II does not inspire hype for me. We've been there and seen that, and the result is more predictable than Cena/Rock II.


----------



## Make It Rain (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince has an ego complex, it paid off for him last night but we'll see how things go from here the hard work begins now for Roman.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Just seen him win the title now and we knew this moment would come


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The opening 10 minutes and last 10 minutes proved WWE can be great again.

Potentially a false dawn but I'll enjoy this nevertheless.

All Reigns needed was a heel with actual heat to go up against and a decent story; and he had 2 of the best and delivered.

My one complaint is that they didn't build it up for the 1st RAW of 2016 to pop a nice rating.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A better off-air video


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd @Triple-B @Genesis 1.0 & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.
> :ti2


Yeah we did. I actually WATCHED Raw for the first time since WM31! I needed a reason to watch and WWE gave it to me.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The best thing I got out of this was how I can laugh even more at my headcanon that Mr. McMahon even as a character is just plain fucking senile at this point.

"You viciously attacked my son-in-law, your boss and the COO of my company in front of his screaming and crying wife, my daughter, and put him in hospital and I was so pissed about it that I stormed all the way here and interrupted a match just to rip you approximately 17 new arseholes for it.... you know what, you get exactly what you wanted, I'm giving you a title shot!"

I know it's pointless to expect even basic logic from WWE story-writing at this point but... the fuck? Like... the _actual_ fuck?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Last night was the first time in months that I missed an episode of Raw, and now I come here and see that Reigns won the title. God damn it. Congratulations Big Dog.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Would laugh my ass off if Vince stripped him of the title next Monday and had a 40 man rumble for the belt. Not sure who should/would win that though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watched the highlights of the match on YouTube. While the superman booking was kinda ridiculous, it was still a fun watch, crowd were really into it, and Vince still getting involved in storylines at 70 was great to see. 

Overall - WWE finally produced something that made you wanna tune into RAW for once, a big moment, such moments are so rare in WWE programming these days. It's a shame, years ago WWE would produce big moments on a weekly basis. Nowadays the product is so stale, repetitive and uninteresting that many have stopped watching it completely. Regardless of what people thought of the decision, it got people's attention and got people talking, something WWE struggle with so much now with their terrible ratings.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The best thing I got out of this was how I can laugh even more at my headcanon that Mr. McMahon even as a character is just plain fucking senile at this point.
> 
> "You viciously attacked my son-in-law, your boss and the COO of my company in front of his screaming and crying wife, my daughter, and put him in hospital and I was so pissed about it that I stormed all the way here and interrupted a match just to rip you approximately 17 new arseholes for it.... you know what, you get exactly what you wanted, I'm giving you a title shot!"
> 
> I know it's pointless to expect even basic logic from WWE story-writing at this point but... the fuck? Like... the _actual_ fuck?


The point was that after getting screwed out of the world title again just 24 hours ago, Reigns was given the opportunity to fight for that prize by Vince except that Vince had no intentions of playing fair. He wanted to make Reigns suffer by getting the boot but getting another chance at the title, that he would screw him out of, before it happened.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

I think it was the fact a title changed hands on raw for the 1st time in god knows how long!

I don't understand crowds these days - Vince comes out to huge cheer(knowing that he is there to screw reigns) reigns came out both times to some cheers with plenty of boo's(this is undeniable) and boo's throughout the match but when he wins the crowd are on thier feet?? Some major camera f**kery going on there!!

I don't even hate reigns I certainly am not a huge fan and I hate that "I llove even you baby girl and daddy will be home soon" shit - stop with that crap!! but I can only see this backfiring for the wwe - it will not help things in my opinion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> Last night was the first time in months that I missed an episode of Raw, and now I come here and see that Reigns won the title. God damn it. Congratulations Big Dog.


*
I was wondering where you were. You missed the best RAW of the year. Find a way to watch it ASAP!*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Meh. The only active performers I care about on the main roster are Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks, and Bray Wyatt. I'd rather watch NXT, I like more wrestlers there. A WM card headlined by Reigns/Brock II does not inspire hype for me. We've been there and seen that, and the result is more predictable than Cena/Rock II.


You do realize it's very likely that all of those people will be on the card, right? You'd skip multiple of your guy's matches because of a poor main event rather than watch up until the main event? 

If there's a world where that makes sense I don't want to live in it.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

reilly said:


> I think it was the fact a title changed hands on raw for the 1st time in god knows how long!
> 
> I don't understand crowds these days - Vince comes out to huge cheer(knowing that he is there to screw reigns) reigns came out both times to some cheers with plenty of boo's(this is undeniable) and boo's throughout the match but when he wins the crowd are on thier feet?? Some major camera f**kery going on there!!


I agree. Lately the crowd has been extremely divided due to poor character development and unclear face/heel roles. And now WWE goes with the "badass" angle to get him over, at which point he mentions his little girls birthday.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman marks in a year or two:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You do realize it's very likely that all of those people will be on the card, right? You'd skip multiple of your guy's matches because of a poor main event rather than watch up until the main event?
> 
> If there's a world where that makes sense I don't want to live in it.


They'll probably all lose their matches, given the way things have been going, so it's kind of pointless. Owens/Zayn would be nice but I doubt it would get the time it deserved seeing as it would be seen as much less important to the rest of the card.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

THANOS said:


> They'll probably all lose their matches, given the way things have been going, so it's kind of pointless. Owens/Zayn would be nice but I doubt it would get the time it deserved seeing as it would be seen as much less important to the rest of the card.


Oh.. you're one of _those_ fans. The kind for whom seeing your favorites do their performance art is only entertaining if said performance art is scripted to have the character they're portraying be victorious.

If I was a wrestler I'd be pissed to know that my efforts weren't appreciated in the matches I lost. Why give 100% in matches you're scheduled to lose since your "fans" won't enjoy your work anyway?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Oh.. you're one of _those_ fans. The kind for whom seeing your favorites do their performance art is only entertaining if said performance art is scripted to have the character they're portraying be victorious.
> 
> If I was a wrestler I'd be pissed to know that my efforts weren't appreciated in the matches I lost. Why give 100% in matches you're scheduled to lose since your "fans" won't enjoy your work anyway?


Everything is about self-gratification these days. People won't even play a damn boardgame if they don't win anymore. These wrestling fans operate the same way. If their favorites aren't winning, then they can't be entertained. People literally judge PPV quality on who wins & loses. Now you know why there are so many inexplicably "over" guys with large hardcore fanbases. It's not about their actual quality or how good the journey there was. All that matters is that they win.

I think both of us would've preferred Reigns lost the Rumble in a great match like last year than win in a shitty one like this year, am I right?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


>




:lmao 


Hopefully he keeps it until summerslam where he drops it to a returning rollins. Then with Rollins being megaover at that point you do a doubleturn. The big question is who does Reigns face at wm 32? Hhh would be a good match but should hhh really win the rumble in 2015? Nah id rather they did Reigns/hhh at the rumble or something. Lesnar? Do you really want a rematch for 32? But at the same time Lesnar cant enter the rumble without winning hmmm... Id probably do Cena/Reigns in a passing of the torch type match might aswell


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Everything is about self-gratification these days. People won't even play a damn boardgame if they don't win anymore. These wrestling fans operate the same way. If their favorites aren't winning, then they can't be entertained. People literally judge PPV quality on who wins & loses. Now you know why there are so many inexplicably "over" guys with large hardcore fanbases. It's not about their actual quality or how good the journey there was. All that matters is that they win.
> 
> I think both of us would've preferred Reigns lost the Rumble in a great match like last year than win in a shitty one like this year, am I right?


Definitely. I had been begging for a clean Reigns loss because I thought it would add more to his character development.

To me WWE is a story like Game of Thrones and like GoT I don't want to know where the story is going or dictate it to the storytellers, I just want to go along for the ride and sometimes my guys lose like Robb Stark and sometimes they win like... well none of my guys are winning on GoT but I digress... 

It's still entertaining to me though either way.

The problem with modern wresyling fans is that they aren't entertained by the story or the performances.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Definitely. I had been begging for a clean Reigns loss because I thought it would add more to his character development.
> 
> To me WWE is a story like Game of Thrones and like GoT I don't want to know where the story is going or dictate it to the storytellers, I just want to go along for the ride and sometimes my guys lose like Robb Stark and sometimes they win like... well none of my guys are winning on GoT but I digress...
> 
> ...


Not even a little bit. They simply decide they like somebody for whatever reason & then everything afterward is about them winning. Wrestling should be an escape. A thrilling journey. 

That's what I miss about being a casual. It was just so easy to live in each moment. Now everything is about wins & losses. When I think about something where only wins & losses matter, the first thing to come to my mind is politics, which is the most boring thing on the planet to me. I don't need my "escape from reality" to turn into reality, otherwise it's pointless. I like to, as you said, "go along for the ride".

I still don't see what a single clean loss could possibly do to hurt him. Oh well.:shrug


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The problem with modern wresyling fans is that they aren't entertained by the story or the performances.


Who can be entertained when the storylines are subpar? You're talking about "wresyling" fans like they're not entertained by amazing storytelling on par with shows like GoT, Breaking Bad or The Wire when the reality is that we're getting a good storyline after we got like 200 shitty ones. The performances are often praised by everyone, but if your stoyline is shit, no one is going to remember the performances. Its like saying that you should applaud a Christian Bale performance when he's appearing on a fucking Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Well congratulations to Reigns! I'll be patient and won't criticise the direction until after the RR. If we're getting Reigns/Brock II or Reigns/HHH for the title, I won't be watching this year, but if we get Reigns/Bryan II I'll be stoked. It will be interesting to see if this title win pops a big rating next week.


I'm in the same boat when it comes to the Mania matches. I DREAD to see HHH in the ME of this year's Wrestlemania, and I have very little interest in seing another Reigns/Lesnar program. I think that Cena/Reigns would be much more effective due to the novelty, and personally i'd be happy seing Bryan/Reigns again because it was an interesting feud that was cut short FAR too soon for my liking


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

ROMAN era is upon us

Make it reign bitches

i feel happy for roman finally he is the WWE WHC


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Who can be entertained when the storylines are subpar? You're talking about "wresyling" fans like they're not entertained by amazing storytelling on par with shows like GoT, Breaking Bad or The Wire when the reality is that we're getting a good storyline after we got like 200 shitty ones. The performances are often praised by everyone, but if your stoyline is shit, no one is going to remember the performances. Its like saying that you should applaud a Christian Bale performance when he's appearing on a fucking Adam Sandler movie.


Because wrestling at it's best is a David Lynch masterpiece? And it's wholly possible to appreciate a good performance in an otherwise shitty production, a number of movies have been nominated for Oscars and Razzies in the same year. 

Anyways the entirety of your thesis is based on the assumption that the story you get is shitty and somehow if your guy gets the win in a shitty story it's somehow more meaningful. But that wasn't the premise of my argument-- whether the product is good, bad or in between a certain type (re: majority) of fan won't enjoy watching their favorite guy perform if he isn't winning. 

I'm a Bryan fan, my favorite Bryan match was against Sheamus at ER '12; Bryan lost and yet somehow I can still remember and appreciate that match even though I don't remember any of the build to it or the aftermath. You going to tell me that the stories were so much better in 2012?

How about Austin losing to Bret Hart at WM 13; everybody remembers the match, the performance, who the fuck remembers the story?

But I digress because it was your presumption that if your guy is losing then the story is automatically shit and thus it's acceptable to disregard the performances.

Even if the story is shit AND my guy is losing, at the end of the day seeing my guy perform, losing in a shitty story is still better than not seeing my guy perform at all.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love that footage of Dean and the Usos celebrating with Roman after Raw ended <3 The group hug they give him where they all basically just tackle him is just too cute and awesome. *Also Dean looks really really good there, in his hoodie and leather jacket, plus I love his shoes lol *:lol


I thought I was the only one that was happy about the guy sneakers :lol. First thing i noticed when they ran up to him was Dean had sneakers and regular jeans on!

All the post match footage was good, glad the WWE put it on their YOUTUBE channel for everyone to see. PLEASE give us some gorilla footage too. I'd love to see how things went once he got back through the curtains.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Because wrestling at it's best is a David Lynch masterpiece? And it's wholly possible to appreciate a good performance in an otherwise shitty production, a number of movies have been nominated for Oscars and Razzies in the same year.
> 
> Anyways the entirety of your thesis is based on the assumption that the story you get is shitty and somehow if your guy gets the win in a shitty story it's somehow more meaningful. But that wasn't the premise of my argument-- whether the product is good, bad or in between a certain type (re: majority) of fan won't enjoy watching their favorite guy perform if he isn't winning.
> 
> ...


So, because wrestling at its best isn't Lynch level of greatness, were supposed to enjoy mindless shit? Great logic there. Also, nice to see that you're assuming stuff in here because i never even implied that just because x guy lost, the storyline was automatically shit. I actually enjoyed many shitty storylines where my "guy" loses, but i won't stop you from assuming shit.

As for your other point, what? So, because theres examples of performances outshining the storyline it becomes an unspoken rule? It's actually a rarity in this day and age. Does anyone remember any of the matches in that awful Dominic's custody angle? It even had 2 of the best wrestlers in wrestling history, but no one can really recall a match without using youtube. How about most of the matches in the invasion angle that weren't part of the main event scene? Some matches were really good like Edge vs. Lance Storm or RVD vs. Spot Monkey Hardy, but they're often forgotten because of how awful the whole angle was. By the way, i actually remember almost everything of the Bryan of 2012 because i enjoyed his character during that time more than any of his matches against Sheamus.

Sure, a lot of decent storylines get punctuated by great performances but that doesn't mean that the performances meant everything in the end. If the storyline is fucking trash, how am i supposed to get invested in the characters involved? Yeah, they stole the show with an amazing match but i still don't give a shit about any of those characters. Rusev is one of my favorite wrestlers and not even that fact could help me stomach the fucking shit his angle with Dolph was. Roman Reigns has quickly grown on me as a performer, but not even the fact that he has become a great worker can help me in getting invested in his cookie cutter babyface act. It's great that you're able to enjoy mindless shit when you're favorites are involved, but not everyone is happy to just see their favorites wandering around doing fuck all.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Everything is about self-gratification these days. People won't even play a damn boardgame if they don't win anymore. These wrestling fans operate the same way. If their favorites aren't winning, then they can't be entertained. People literally judge PPV quality on who wins & loses. Now you know why there are so many inexplicably "over" guys with large hardcore fanbases. It's not about their actual quality or how good the journey there was. All that matters is that they win.
> 
> I think both of us would've preferred Reigns lost the Rumble in a great match like last year than win in a shitty one like this year, am I right?


That sounds funny to me because assuming that the guys who you're questioning their organic overness of, that being the Ambrose's, Owen's, Cesaro's, etc., based on the attitude of their fans, I'd think that if these fans couldn't live in the moment and enjoy what they're doing, they'd have no reason to cheer for them on a weekly basis since they're usually involved outside of winning the main event but that's clearly not the case.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> So, because wrestling at its best isn't Lynch level of greatness, were supposed to enjoy mindless shit? Great logic there. Also, nice to see that you're assuming stuff in here because i never even implied that just because x guy lost, the storyline was automatically shit. I actually enjoyed many shitty storylines where my "guy" loses, but i won't stop you from assuming shit.
> 
> As for your other point, what? So, because theres examples of performances outshining the storyline it becomes an unspoken rule? It's actually a rarity in this day and age. Does anyone remember any of the matches in that awful Dominic's custody angle? It even had 2 of the best wrestlers in wrestling history, but no one can really recall a match without using youtube. How about most of the matches in the invasion angle that weren't part of the main event scene? Some matches were really good like Edge vs. Lance Storm or RVD vs. Spot Monkey Hardy, but they're often forgotten because of how awful the whole angle was. By the way, i actually remember almost everything of the Bryan of 2012 because i enjoyed his character during that time more than any of his matches against Sheamus.
> 
> Sure, a lot of decent storylines get punctuated by great performances but that doesn't mean that the performances meant everything in the end. If the storyline is fucking trash, how am i supposed to get invested in the characters involved? Yeah, they stole the show with an amazing match but i still don't give a shit about any of those characters. Rusev is one of my favorite wrestlers and not even that fact could help me stomach the fucking shit his angle with Dolph was. Roman Reigns has quickly grown on me as a performer, but not even the fact that he has become a great worker can help me in getting invested in his cookie cutter babyface act. It's great that you're able to enjoy mindless shit when you're favorites are involved, but not everyone is happy to just see their favorites wandering around doing fuck all.


Either a guy did something to become one of your favorites or he didn't. If the story is shitty and your investment in your guy isn't strong enough to make you care then that either speaks to your guy as a performer or you as a fan. Call the product mindless, call anybody that enjoys it mindless, it's not ptetending to be anything more than what it is. You know when you turn it on you might see somebody you claim to like do something goofy, you can either stop liking them or accept it and appreciate that they're getting the best performance they can out of the script. 

I still don't understand how any of this relates to how wins and losses affect people's appreciation of the wrestler's performance which was the original point. 

I get it stories affect your appreciation of the in ring performance; makes sense. 

So you got a great performer with a shitty story-- if he wins it's gravy but if he loses we riot? Like I don't get where this conversation is going


I've seen a lot of people say good feuds and good matches were shitty because "the right guy" didn't go over.

By introducing the assumption that the story is shitty you've obfuscated the point. Is this a reasonable mentality: "my guy didn't win so it sucked"?


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations to Roman Reigns. He clearly deserved it. What an awesome moment it was.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd @Triple-B @Genesis 1.0 & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.
> :ti2


Its great to be a fan!!! We've got to watch the journey from the debut at Survivor Series to The big matches as The Shield. To the breakup to the singles push to the injury to the return to the rumble to mania to the rebuild and we've encountered haters all along the way but in what appears to be poetic justice Monday Night that in Philadelphia where Roman Reigns was booed simply because he wasn't another wrestler and he was a standout the same place that booed him would stand beside him and not attempt to destroy his moment. Stated before will state again very proud of Philly they showed a lot of class and it's great to be a fan.


----------



## Deepansh Lakra (Dec 1, 2015)

I WOULD EVEN TAKE BOLIEVE THAT OVER BELIEVE THAT. THEY PUT ON THE WHOLE SHOW SUPER HOT FOR THE CLOSING MOMENT WHERE THEY TAILED REIGNS CHAMPION SUCCESSFULLY. BUT BEING A CHAMP DOES TAKE WORKING UP YOUR ASS EXTRA AND PULLING GOLD OUT OF EVERY PERFORMANCE. REIGNS GONNA FAIL AT THAT ANYHOW. YOU GOT LUCKY REIGNS, BUT ROMAN EMPIRE DID FELL AND SO ARE GONNA YOU, YOU CAN BELIEVE THAT. HUHUAHAHA
sorry for the caps. I hate Reigns. :'(


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

It's only "Superman booking" when it isn't someone this site is hard over.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The best thing I got out of this was how I can laugh even more at my headcanon that Mr. McMahon even as a character is just plain fucking senile at this point.
> 
> "You viciously attacked my son-in-law, your boss and the COO of my company in front of his screaming and crying wife, my daughter, and put him in hospital and I was so pissed about it that I stormed all the way here and interrupted a match just to rip you approximately 17 new arseholes for it.... you know what, you get exactly what you wanted, I'm giving you a title shot!"
> 
> I know it's pointless to expect even basic logic from WWE story-writing at this point but... the fuck? Like... the _actual_ fuck?


You and everyone else bringing this up haven't been watching longer than a year or you'd know Vince, the character loves to humiliate people before firing them, thus why he said Reigns would be fired if he didn't win the title. It's not "bad writing" It's Vince adding insult to injury by firing someone after they failed to do what they were told. Use your brain.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad, anyone but Sheamus to be honest.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!
> I am happy as FUCK but I am expecting and hoping for him to get stripped or fired next week since he hit Vince.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get your sig pic....care to explain??Lol.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The Weeknd said:


> You and everyone else bringing this up haven't been watching longer than a year or you'd know Vince, the character loves to humiliate people before firing them, thus why he said Reigns would be fired if he didn't win the title. It's not "bad writing" It's Vince adding insult to injury by firing someone after they failed to do what they were told. Use your brain.


But because logic, a heel Sheamus should've just had himself be disqualified to eliminate the threat of Reigns taking his title away??


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Weeknd said:


> It's only "Superman booking" when it isn't someone this site is hard over.





Exactly, and the same people won't say that the guy who won at Wrestlemania 30 didn't get superman booking when he got the most ridiculous type of booking ever.


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

If he gets cheered or booed it don't matter as long as he gets a strong reaction like every Champ before him. Like ppl don't remember Angle, Rock,HHH and practically every Champ that mattered got booed. FOH. Even when they cheer tho the haters say he's not over...funny. Bout time Roman is Champ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

On Smackdown, it was back to bad booking of Reigns with him thanking the fans, kissing babies, etc....They really don't get it. Keep him silent and badass and everything will be fine. But they want him to be the spokesman, the new Cena, etc...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Because wrestling at it's best is a David Lynch masterpiece? And it's wholly possible to appreciate a good performance in an otherwise shitty production, a number of movies have been nominated for Oscars and Razzies in the same year.
> 
> Anyways the entirety of your thesis is based on the assumption that the story you get is shitty and somehow if your guy gets the win in a shitty story it's somehow more meaningful. But that wasn't the premise of my argument-- whether the product is good, bad or in between a certain type (re: majority) of fan won't enjoy watching their favorite guy perform if he isn't winning.
> 
> ...


Who remembers the story of Bret-Austin? Are you kidding? It was an amazing fall from grace by former hero Bret.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was a Great early birthday present. Hopefully he doesn't lose the belt to Triple H.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Those side plates look ace as fuck.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Weeknd said:


> It's only "Superman booking" when it isn't someone this site is hard over.


People disliked Daniel Bryan's superman at Wrestlemania . Hell, it only happened once but people try to justify Roman Reigns' multiple superman moments by mentioning Bryan's one. Also, just look at any top guy not named Cena and show me how many of them got to play superman

Austin - Lost the Royal Rumble where he got beat down by the corporation early on, came back and still lost to Vince McMahon . He beat Vince purely by being thrown through a cage by the Big show to get a #1 contender match at Mania. He lost to Vince and Shane in a ladder match. He lost to Kane and the Undertaker in basically a handicap match. Lost a first blood match vs a masked Kane . 

When the odds were stacked against Austin, he usually lost. If you swap Austin with Cena or Reigns they'd some how win those matches and you know it



bigdog40 said:


> Exactly, and the same people won't say that the guy who won at Wrestlemania 30 didn't get superman booking when he got the most ridiculous type of booking ever.


This again? How does Daniel Bryan getting that booking *once* override the *multiple times* Reigns has been booked that way?How does it justify that?It doesn't. I seriously do not understand how that's even a point of criticism when several people were vocal against it, not all but there were people who complained. But hey, that doesn't count because it doesn't suit your narrative. Daniel Bryan didn't walk through anyone , he didn't power through his competition and when he beat Cena, Cena complained that he was injured taking away from his victory. You'd never get that had Reigns won and thats the problem.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

It looks like WWE is finally booking Reigns like we all wanted, the badass samoan that doesn't give a fuck about the Authority and not the "underdog" that no one buys, at least for now. HOWEVER, I still do not consider myself a fan of him. You can call me a hater, don't give a flying fuck about it, I still think that one good RAW doesn't make him a solified star yet, I'll wait, let's see if his booking will continue to be consistent or if he's gonna bomb hard, so far they're going in the right direction.

Legit happy for all those normal Reigns fans, I just hope the annoying ones won't make the forum insufferable with their constant bait :chan


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am so glad he won the title. Not a fan but I do like Reigns and I am happy how things turned out for him. 

Winning the title in the same city where he was booed out, on his daughter's birthday, in the storyline with Mcmahons and against Sheamus (I would have taken anyone as a champion except for him). It couldnt have gotten any better than that.

Plus, it makes next week's raw way more interesting than that idiotic Sheamus 5:15 and league of nations bullshit. McMahons vs Reigns (and his family) is going to make things way more interesting than what it has been ever since Rollins got injured. 

I am happy with this and I am not going to just hate on it based on an assumption that "they will turn Reigns into Cena 2.0". If/when that happens, then I will complain.. until then I will be trying to enjoy this feud.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm no fan of Reigns but they were right to put the title on him.. 

The underdog bullshit just isn't believable with him and this long chase he was having to get the title wasn't worth the wait.. 

They did it at the perfect moment.. He was over after his beatdown on HHH and nobody cares about Sheamus.. 

For once they got it right with Roman. Now let's see where it goes..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not against Roman, per se, but I love how people see a somewhat better, albeit still shit, rating (seriously, since when is 2.66 good?), and by all accounts a good episode of Raw for a change and apparently everything is right with the world. One week. It was one fucking week. Call me back when its been 6 months straight of good shows. A single episode of Raw means nothing. Do fans want to see Roman? Do fans want to cheer for Roman? Maybe. But using the past to judge, no. Its like he got some positive cheers at the end of TLC and some positive cheers Monday and that suddenly undoes 18 months of the fans booing him. Hey, this is a solid START. They've got a long way to go, yet. So why are people acting like this is some major victory? He climbed one peak, he's got an entire mountain to go. And a 2.66 rating...its still bad. Like, really bad. But its better than 2.16. Again, why is this a victory? They've gone from the lowest rating in like...20 years to a terrible rating. Why is this cause for celebration? That should be for when Raw is getting 3.5s again.


And don't get me started about people saying "this is like the start of a whole new era!" Bullshit it is. Remember when Bryan won the title at WM30 and that was going to be the start of a whole new era? That lasted about 2 weeks. Remember when Punk won the title at MiTB 2011 and we were getting a whole new era? That lasted right until Kevin Nash powerbombed him a month later. Come next week, its going to be the same old show. Why? Because WWE's problems aren't related to the performers, its a gigantic slew of other issues. Booking, writing, presentation, you name it. And sadly, those issues won't change until someone with a clue is put in charge of running the place. You want to see a new era? Vince McMahon dies. Kevin Dunn gets fired. The McMahons stop running WWE. One of those things happen, you're gonna see shit change real fucking quick. Right now, its the same morons pulling the strings with different pawns. I mean, what exactly is Roman slated to do going forward? Kill time with a title rematch against Sheamus at the Rumble? Oh man, GOTTA LOVE THAT CHANGE! The show is going to be so different that we'll be getting the same feud we've already been seeing for a month...only expect Santa Claus to be worked in there somehow, it being Christmas and all. Until the Rumble, Roman is going to be beating up the foreign geeks and that'll be it.

Oh and you wanna talk about the idiots in charge...has anyone figured out that Reigns beating the piss out of Hunter at TLC is, in fact, retarded? They're clearly building to a match between them at some point. So to do that, Roman spends like...10 minutes just manhandling the guy and killing him. The hero has already won and defeated the villain, why do we need an athletic contest to settle things? They're already settled, Roman is the better man, a feud is pointless. Also, a ten minute beatdown on an old guy makes Roman look like the heel and Hunter like the one who needs vengeance (aka a babyface). See what I mean about morons running this company?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Now if only we could get the same sort of booking for Ryback, we can get the equivalence of the Austin/Goldberg match we never got. FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I am so happy about this I really am. It has made my year for sure.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> @simonitro @Chris JeriG.O.A.T @ZeroFear0 @tbp82 @Merry Blissmas @Sasha Fierce @southrnbygrace @The Shield @The Boy Wonder @Latino Heathen @Ratman @WakeUpMuricah @midnightmischief @Roman Empire @Iapetus @RapShepard @Stone Hot @brxd @Triple-B @Genesis 1.0 & [insert Dr Middy, Wynter!, & CookiePuss's extremely long holiday usernames]
> 
> Whatever happens after this is what happens.....but we did it. Good work y'all.
> :ti2


That was the most cringey post of ALL time.

What do you mean we did it and good work? What the fuck did you do?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

People still posting about ratings............. :lmao

Who cares :toomanykobes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677654780651679744


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> That was the most cringey post of ALL time.
> 
> What do you mean we did it and good work? What the fuck did you do?


:StephenA2 Saying "we did it" in the context I used it in is a very simple concept which I'm sure you can understand. Figure it out. Not taking the confrontation bait right now. Try again later.
:bye


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677654780651679744


Awesome belt as fuck now I want to see him wear it around his waist.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :StephenA2 Saying "we did it" in the context I used it in is a very simple concept which I'm sure you can understand. Figure it out. Not taking the confrontation bait right now. Try again later.
> :bye


'We did it' fair enough, but good work guys? What the fuck? The only work you did is sit on your computer all day talking about him, and I to break it to you but he didn't get pushed because of that :0


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677654780651679744


Bad ass looking belt with those plates.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I will say that I'm curious on which direction WWE will go into now. If I was a betting man, I would say that they will completely shit the bed and kill his momentum. I have no ill-will towards Roman; as a matter of fact, I don't care whether he succeeds or falls flat on his face, but I don't think think this crowd support will continue. That's unless he feuds with John Cena going into Wrestlemania. Then the majority of the crowd will side with Roman.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Those plates are fucking dope.


----------



## Jason Zhan (Dec 19, 2015)

Some people really don't like him


----------



## Jason Zhan (Dec 19, 2015)

I think he will lose it before April


----------

